# Wii? why not PSP?



## No Name Trowa Barton (Nov 22, 2006)

the nintendo Wii is a console not hand held. and well if you want to get with the times cover the ever growing psp also. maby the ps3? 

why dosnt my other consoles get a full forum of there own?
i was told PSP didnt because it wasnt a DS now we have a Wii secion???

psp deserves its own larger section 
and consoles dont belong on gbatemp!


----------



## rcbarata (Nov 22, 2006)

psp equals crap.

great graphics, lame games.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 22, 2006)

This site is geared towards Nintendo but we do still talk about the PSP (devhook ftw).


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2006)

Why the flame/fanboyism rcbarata?

Anyhow did you not start just such a debate a few weeks back (granted that thread degenerated in silliness)?
+1 to Harsky's comment: interesting developments in the PSP world (mod chips, custom firmware, decent homebrew and the like) do make it around these parts but release lists/info are not really called for (all the extra work involved and the lack of demand being the biggest detractors). It is not as though several other sites do not do it either (3 well known/respected ones I have in my bookmarks and I do not even pay close attention to PSP stuff):
http://www.advance-power.de/index.php
http://www.advanscene.com/
http://psprl.it/

As for the Wii I do not see how that changes anything.


----------



## Opium (Nov 22, 2006)

Harsky got it in one. We're more of a Nintendo community.

We started on GBA but if we still only stuck with that we'd be near death along with the GBA.

DS was a natural stepping stone. And Wii is Nintendo's new knight in shining armour. A lot of people are interested in it, and it's Nintendo, so why not?

You can still discuss PSP, Xbox and PS2-3 here though! But there just isn't THAT much interest in them on these forums.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> Why the flame/fanboyism rcbarata?
> 
> Anyhow did you not start just such a debate a few weeks back (granted that thread degenerated in silliness)?
> +1 to Harsky's comment: interesting developments in the PSP world (mod chips, custom firmware, decent homebrew and the like) do make it around these parts but release lists/info are not really called for (all the extra work involved and the lack of demand being the biggest detractors). It is not as though several other sites do not do it either (3 well known/respected ones I have in my bookmarks and I do not even pay close attention to PSP stuff):
> ...



If you expected something balanced you wouldn't be at GBAtemp.

I come here for the Nintendo stuff, elsewhere for other stuff. GBAtemp


----------



## Shinji (Nov 22, 2006)

We should now be called NINTemp XD


----------



## lagman (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> We should now be called NINTemp XD



But what about those that don´t like Trent Reznor?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > We should now be called NINTemp XD
> ...









_Back on topic:_ It's fine with me the way it is, and I second Opium's point that there just isn't enough interest in PSP or PS3 discussion over here (Just take a look at how fast these threads die! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There are already enough sites dedicated to these consoles. (Don't get me wrong, I own a PSP myself!)


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Nov 22, 2006)

its not that there isnt enough intrest. i am betting if a section was made for the psp just like the gba ds and wii it would be just as populer. the only reasion its not is because its virtualy hidden on what apaers to be no longer a gba/ds hand held site. but rather a nintenfan site.

anyways if i got PSPtemp.net you guys could help me set it up like this site? maby even link to it in the portal


----------



## Shinji (Nov 22, 2006)

I beg to differ, NNTB.  If there was a Sony/PSP board, it would be the same old questions, moreso than those that are asked about the DS and respecive flash carts.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 22, 2006)

lolz pee ass pee


----------



## lagman (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> lolz pee ass pee


Wuschmaster doesn´t speak for everyone on GBAtemp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be nice to see some PSP action here or on PSPtemp, the homebrew scene is bigger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## tama_mog (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> I beg to differ, NNTB.Â If there was a Sony/PSP board, it would be the same old questions, moreso than those that are asked about the DS and respecive flash carts.Â



There are more than enough active forums out there discussing psp to death, qj, maxconsole, psp-hacks, ps2nfo, just off the top of my head.  We don't need another section here with another 30,000 new members asking is a TA-082 downgradeable  or can they run 2.71 se on it, wahhh please help because I can't decrypt an eboot,  are 2.8x firmwares downgradeable, or is the new devhook available.  This site experiences enough traffic as it is and I don't see a pro on adding another section for this and people are already welcome to post quick questions to see if anyone can answer a quick psp question.  No hate to psp (in fact, I can't stand ignorance from people that think psp = trash etc etc and that ds is god's gift to man) but it just isn't practical.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh let's be honest here; the Wii only got it's own section because enough of the moderators were interested in it to create one and you lot know it. IIRC only one mod was seriously into the PSP and he's gone.

I've always thought of this site as a handheld site, not a Nintendo fanroom. Fortunately the new portal interface that these guys implemented last week lets me keep it that way while letting those that want Wii info have their fun. Yay for customisation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fact is the PSP's been out for ages and no-one's suggested adding it before. If enough of a fuss had been kicked up around it's release then maybe it would have, but now seems a bit late to start.

[Edit] Actually, come to think of it PSP does already have it's own forum. It's called "Other handhelds" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The PSP is the only other mainstream handheld atm and the GP2x isn't really mentioned often, so that forum is, in effect, a PSP forum already with a different name.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know, I haven't been here very long, but it's refreshing to not have fan-boy battles regarding what console is better, be it portable or not. 

You know that considering this is an unofficial Nintendo site, where mainly Nintendo is discussed, as even Opium suggested, you'd have idiots like some of the people in this thread that would come in, drop the flamebait and leave, not providing any positive enlightment to the conversation. I mean, come on, this is just a simple request thread and you can see some the maturity shine through.

Personally, I had a PSP. It was awesome, but not really my cup of tea. I managed to net a DS Lite for free, and thought I'd give that a go, however I initially thought that the DS was retarded and "just for kids"... until I found this site.

Thanks for that GBATemp, and not only to the Admins, Mods, but to the community as a whole too.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 22, 2006)

I think Psyfira has the right point...what "Other handhelds" are there?

"Discuss other handhelds and games here, like the rival PSP!"

As of right now...here are the top 5 threads in the other handhelds section...
Any 'psptemp'?
Custom backgrounds with Dev Hook
n00bish psp Q
Wanna learn the hows of the PSP
what is the gp2x/gp32x?

I dont know why i didnt think of that sooner, case closed.

NOT GUILTY!!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 22, 2006)

One of the thing I really like about GBAtemp was the general lax on the rules concerning burning and copying games for other consoles. I remember having problems with a cd image for my Dreamcast and was wondering why it wouldn't work properly on my DC so off I went to a DC Emulation, signed up and asked, "I'm having problem burning a CD image as it wouldn't work properly on my DC". BAN HAMMER. Then I came here and the answers came in. If GBAtemp was a shop, I'd be signing up for a loyalty card....


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 23, 2006)

We should just change the 'other handhelds' section to PSP. No one cares about the GP2X whatever!


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope OrR doesn´t read that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, GC, PS2 and XB lives in harmony on Other Consoles, why can´t the PSP and the GP2X do the same?


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Nov 22, 2006)

the nintendo Wii is a console not hand held. and well if you want to get with the times cover the ever growing psp also. maby the ps3? 

why dosnt my other consoles get a full forum of there own?
i was told PSP didnt because it wasnt a DS now we have a Wii secion???

psp deserves its own larger section 
and consoles dont belong on gbatemp!


----------



## Dis (Nov 23, 2006)

Cos Wii is your wee wee..
Whee...


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Dis @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> Cos Wii is your wee wee..
> Whee...



Wow. My work here is complete. But, just in case, let's go over it again.


----------

